# [gelöst] nvidia (mein ganz eigenes problem) + maus-probleme

## MatzeOne

Nicht schon wieder ein nvidia-thread werdet ihr vielleicht jetzt stöhnen. Aber natürlich habe ich gegooglet und hier die Suche benutzt. Das Problem hab ich nach nem Crash jetzt schon nen Monat.

Erstmal Daten zu meinem System:

```
cat /proc/version

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 (root@tyne) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r2, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Mon Oct 25 20:00:06 CEST 2004

```

Kernelconfig: http://m1.homeunix.net/_tmp/config

Xorg (Version 6.8.0-r1) Konfiguration: http://m1.homeunix.net/_tmp/xorg.clean.txt

nvidia-kernel 1.0.6111-r2

nvidia-glx 1.0.6111

Das Nvidia-Modul wird auch geladen.

Keine Auffälligkeiten in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (nur paar font-dirs stimmen nit) und /var/log/xdm.log.

#######

Das Hauptproblem:

OpenGL spackt rum. Streifen auf dem Bildschirm kommen öfter. glxgears startet ohne Fehler, für einen Bruchteil einer Sekunde sind Teile der Rädchen sichtbar und dann wird das Fenster schwarz. Frameraten werden in nem Terminal aber trotzdem angezeigt. Logischerweise funktioniert dann auch kein Quake3. Die Doom3-Demo hab ich deswegen erst gar nicht getestet  :Confused: 

Ich hab viel rumprobiert, aber nichts hat zum Erfolg geführt.

Ich hab sogar KDE installiert. Benutze sonst fluxbox. Aber bei beidem funtzt es einfach nicht.

*edit: problem mit dem springenden cursor hat sich erledigt*

Februar 2005: Die Probleme sind nach diversen Softwareänderungen immer noch da. Hardware wurde soweit wie möglich in anderer Umgebung getestet. Sogar Windows habe ich installiert, doch dort treten dieselben Fehler auf. Werde nun eine Mail an MSI schreiben und hoffe, dass sie das Board ohne Umweg über den Händler umtauschen.

Bitte bitte erlöst mich von meinen Qualen.

----------

## m.b.j.

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem (das mit der Grafikarte), die Kühlung meiner Karte hat nicht mehr ausgereicht (verstaupt), virtelstunde mit nem Staubsauger rumhantiert und die Sache lief wieder, ich hoffe, das dein Problem sich auch so lösen lässt. 

Gibt es die gleichen Fehler auch unter Verwendung eines anderen OS?

----------

## boris64

musst du eventuell vsync einschalten?

----------

## MatzeOne

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> Hatte ein ähnliches Problem (das mit der Grafikarte), die Kühlung meiner Karte hat nicht mehr ausgereicht (verstaupt), virtelstunde mit nem Staubsauger rumhantiert und die Sache lief wieder, ich hoffe, das dein Problem sich auch so lösen lässt. 
> 
> Gibt es die gleichen Fehler auch unter Verwendung eines anderen OS?

 

Hab mal reingeschaut in PC und kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Karte zu heiss ist. Werd's gleich aber noch mal prüfen.

Anderes OS? Woher soll ich das wissen? *gg*

Bietet die Knoppix-CD Unterstützung für meine GeForce (FX5700) und hat gleich ein X-Server dabei, damit ich das testen kann ohne ein anderes OS auf Platte zu installieren? Wollte ungern dafür noch ne andere Platte einbauen und Windoof installieren. Oder hast du eine Empfehlung für eine andere Live-CD von einer anderen Distribution?

@borisdigital: hat ohne vsync vorher auch recht gut geklappt   :Confused: 

----------

## UTgamer

OpenGL macht zur Zeit richtig Probleme nicht nur bei dir.

a)  Überhitzung, wie oben erwähnt kann Prob. sein

b) Ich hatte andere auswirkungen des Fehlers aber ein Tip aus dem engl. Forumsbereich war dann die Lösung:

Hast du bei dir die 2.4er Kernelheader noch installiert?

emerge linux26-headers (=blocked?)

dann hätte ich den richtigen Thread für dich:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1706850

Sonst musst du weitersuchen.

----------

## MatzeOne

*  sys-kernel/linux-headers

      Latest version available: 2.4.26

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 30,051 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Linux 2.4.26 headers from kernel.org

      License:     GPL-2

*  sys-kernel/linux26-headers

      Latest version available: 2.6.8.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.8.1-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 34,793 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Linux 2.6.8.1 headers from kernel.org

      License:     GPL-2

----------

## UTgamer

Mir fällt noch ein einfacher Weg ein:

Man kann nicht sagen das nVidia-Karten selten sind  :Wink: .

Wie wäre es die Karte selbst herausnehmen und bei einem Freund (dank unified Treiber architecture) einzusetzen und sehen ob die Karte unbeschädigt ist.

Damit hättest du das HW Problem überprüft.

----------

## MatzeOne

erstmal danke für die antworten.

habt ihr eine idee zu meinem problem mit der maus?

----------

## MatzeOne

*schieb*   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## amne

Bitte nur ein Thema pro Thread (weils erstens unübersichtlich wird und das zweite dann auch öfters untergeht und man den Thread wieder unnötig bumpen muss  :Wink: ) und Bumpen bitte frühestens nach 24h.

Vor dem Posten lesen! -Forenregeln-

----------

## Earthwings

Welches Protokoll verwendest Du für die Maus? Bei mir gabs ähnliche Probleme mit älteren Kernelversionen und bestimmten Protokollen (MS Intellimouse USB)

----------

## MatzeOne

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver  "mouse"

	Option "Protocol"    "ExplorerPS/2"

	#Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

	Option "Device"      "/dev/usbmouse"

	Option "Buttons"     "7"

	Option "ZAxisMapping" "6 7"

	Option "Resolution" "1200"

EndSection

----------

## UTgamer

Wenn dein Trackball ein Kabel hat, was ich stark vermute, dann rate ich dir nach 16 Jahren Mauserfahrung einmal das Ding auf Kabelbruch zu untersuchen.

Die häufigste Bruchstelle ist direkt am Trackball/Maus der Übergang.

----------

## MatzeOne

hab grade was interessantes festgestellt, was die bildfehler der karte(?)  betrifft. ich arbeite grade an ner seite für ein projekt und hab ein screenshot von dem "design" der seite gemacht, um's mit dem team abzusprechen.

dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die bildfehler auch aufm screenshot zu sehen sind... was bringt das für eine erkenntnis mit sich?

http://m1.homeunix.net/_tmp/mindstorm_v2.jpg

----------

## boris64

treten die fehler auch ohne geladene composite-extension auf?

----------

## MatzeOne

ja, die hab ich jetzt gestern erst auskommentiert...

hätte ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollen   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Anarcho

Hast du denn mittlerweile mal die Karte bei jemand anderen geprüft? Sieht doch stark nach Hardware-defekt aus. Mir ist mal eine durchgebraten, da hatte ich grüne Kästchen überall.

----------

## MatzeOne

nein, werd ich heute machen und mich dann erneut melden...

----------

## MatzeOne

in anderen pc konnt ich die karte nicht einbauen, aber ich habe eine geforce 2 mx 440 eingebaut und bei der treten die probleme nicht auf...

also scheint wohl nach nem hardware-defekt

----------

## MatzeOne

nein, das war's nicht...

glxgears läuft jetzt ohne flackern, aber quake 3 beispielsweise hat schon im menü darstellungsfehler - auf der geforce 2 mx 440  :Sad: 

----------

## MatzeOne

ich habe jetzt wieder meine geforce fx 5700 eingebaut...

das mausproblem hab ich mit dem upgrade auf kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r3 gelöst...

die bildfehler treten nach wie vor auf  :Sad: 

----------

## UTgamer

Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich solche Bilder auch einmal, da war es ein DMA Problem des Mainboards.

Tip Nr.1 für IRQ und DMA Probleme.

Der IRQ der Grafikkarte sollte auf 10, 11 oder 12 liegen. Er sollte möglichst nicht auf dem gleichen IRQ wie das ACPI Interface liegen. Ist dies der Fall, und das BIOS bietet keine Lösung an, ist es ein ab Werk "kaputtes BIOS" was bei Hauptplatinen Baujahr 1999-2003 nicht selten ist. Bei den neueren Boards sollte es nicht mehr auftreten.

Auf keinen Fall sollte die GraKa auf IRQ 3,4,5 oder 7 liegen. 

IRQ 2/9 ist OK.

SCSI/IDE-RAID/USB2.0/Firewire/ISDN/Gigabit-Ethernet Adapter haben sehr hohe Datenübertragungsraten und sollten ihren IRQ nicht mit der GraKa Teilen.

Falls das BIOS keine Belegung pro Slot erlaubt, sind die Slots fest verdrahtet. Dann hilft nur ein munteres Kartenumstecken, bis es paßt.

Es gibt auch noch BIOSes von HP,IBM, etc die IRQ s oberhalb von 16 haben. Da sollte die GraKa einfach den frühesten nach 9 haben.

Tip Nr.2 für Hauptplatinenfehler

Giebt es einen Chipsatzkühler, ist der OK?

Tip Nr.3 Netzteil - Spannungsversorgung

OK? Irgend eine andere HW zwischenzeitlich eingebaut, die viel Strom frißt?

Tip Nr.4

Stabi auf dem Mainboard überhitzt, Kühler verrutscht? Elko auf dem Mainboard platt = googlen, kommt vor.

Tip Nr.5 AGP

- Kernel-AGP

- Treiber-AGP

- Kein-AGP

- AGP 1/2/4/8 - fach

Unterschiede?

Tip Nr.6

Von Knoppix, etc... Live-CD booten, Fehler weg?

Tip Nr.7,

nv anstatt nvidia Treiber getestet?

Tip Nr.8

Zurück auf Xfree, nur zum Testen? Xorg macht anderen auch mehr Sorge als Xfree.

Tip Nr.9

Framebufferunterstützung im Kernel testweise deaktiviert?

Tip Nr.10

Partitionen auf Fehler überprüft? Nur wenn obiges alles erfollglos.

Tip Nr.11 Nix hilft? 

Neu kaufen oder "change user", hehe  :Laughing: 

Such dir eine Reihenfollge aus  :Wink: 

(nicht schlagen)

----------

## MatzeOne

Bevor ich auf die Tipps genauer eingehe...

Die Grafikkarte funktioniert in einem Windows XP System von einem Freund problemlos. Haben auch Doom 3 und Quake 3 getestet.

----------

## MatzeOne

nach wie vor...

OpenGL: no way  :Sad: 

----------

## MatzeOne

Februar 2005: Die Probleme sind nach diversen Softwareänderungen immer noch da. Hardware wurde soweit wie möglich in anderer Umgebung getestet. Sogar Windows habe ich installiert, doch dort treten dieselben Fehler auf. Werde nun eine Mail an MSI schreiben und hoffe, dass sie das Board ohne Umweg über den Händler umtauschen.

----------

## MatzeOne

Heute habe ich vorab ein neues Mainboard von MSI erhalten.

Altes ausgebaut, neues eingebaut. Und womit ich nicht gerechnet hatte: Schon nach dem ersten Boot funktioniert alles tadellos!

*freu*

War also nur ein Hardware-problem.

Thread kann geschlossen werden  :Smile: 

----------

